# shrimp and snails



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

hey folks.

i've piggybacked this question on another thread before, but no one was able to give me a answer. figured it might help to just start a new thread specifically for this problem.

i have shrimp in my planted tank. i have been away to FL for a week, and i doubt i'd be exaggerating if i said that more than a 100 ramshorn snails in my tank.

is there any way to get rid of the snails without harming the shrimp?


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

use long tweasers to remove as many snails s you can and put in a snail eating fish is all i can say.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so there's no chance.

looks like i'll just have to relocate the shrimp and treat the tank for snail.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Albino_101 said:


> use long tweasers to remove as many snails s you can and put in a snail eating fish is all i can say.


The snail eating fish would eat the shrimp as well.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

so i have a slice of zucchini in there to attract the snails and i'll be replacing them them daily. we'll see how well that works.

my worry is that it's really not eliminating the problem, but rather just keeping it down to a reasonable level. has anyone had success with completely eliminating a tank of snails by doing this?

EDIT: one thing i did notice, when i saw the battalion-sized congregation of snails last night, the nights had been out. i turned the light on when i got home to see how things were and just about freaked out when i saw so many snails. with the lights on, there didn't seem to be as many. think they may be hiding?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

yep.
Manual removal of the snails over time is your best bet if you don't want to risk your shrimp. Since THAT's a huge hassle, I'd recommend putting your shrimp someplace else for awhile and hitting the snails with some anti-snail stuff, preferably NOT a copper based one, since copper can get absorbed into the silicone and then released later to poison the shrimp.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i checked this morning and there were no snails on the zucchini. they were all over every thing else though.

TOS, that's what i might just have to do. any reccomendation on a anti-snail thing which does not contain copper?


----------

